# What is a noid?



## grasshopper (Jan 11, 2010)

OK, This might be elementary but what is a NOID Ive seen this term before but never really cared what it meant, but now I want to know


----------



## Ernie (Jan 11, 2010)

NOID = No ID, as in a plant with no name tag. 

-Ernie


----------



## grasshopper (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks, OK... I feel dumb now, howd I miss that?


----------



## neo-guy (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't feel dumb....we probably all wondered what these terms meant at some point! I had to ask about "DIMPed" meant....died in my possesion!
Pete


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 11, 2010)

sometimes people spell it NoID


----------



## John M (Jan 13, 2010)

If you're new to orchids and/or orchid forums, there is no such thing as a dumb question. How are you going to know if you don't ask?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 13, 2010)

Abbreviations can be interpreted incorrectly such as "lol" can mean "lots of love" or "lots of laugh"

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2010)

"laughing out loud!"


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 14, 2010)

neo-guy said:


> Don't feel dumb .... I had to ask about "DIMPed" meant....died in my possesion! Pete


:rollhappy::rollhappy: I've not heard that one! Thanks Pete!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 14, 2010)

I try to spell NOID as NoID b/c it might help



goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy: I've not heard that one! Thanks Pete!



me too! ROTFLMAO (means this :rollhappy


----------

